# Visiting Cyprus



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope the local expats in Cyprus can help me out. I'm looking to take a few days from Dubai and visit the country at the end of November. What sort of traffic can I expect when driving around the place? With no train system I suspect traffic can awful. How long does it take to travel from Larnaca to Paphos and to Nicosia?

Any recommendations from the locals as to places to visit? I'm looking to stay in Larnaca, unless traffic and other suggestions tell me different.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Hope the local expats in Cyprus can help me out. I'm looking to take a few days from Dubai and visit the country at the end of November. What sort of traffic can I expect when driving around the place? With no train system I suspect traffic can awful. How long does it take to travel from Larnaca to Paphos and to Nicosia?
> 
> Any recommendations from the locals as to places to visit? I'm looking to stay in Larnaca, unless traffic and other suggestions tell me different.


Hi Welcome to the forum.
From what I have heard about the traffic in Dubai I suspect you may find it is actually not as bad here.
The only time you will find heavy traffic is actually in the town centres at peak times but most of the time it is fairly light.
Limassol and Nicosia are probably the places where you will find the worst traffic.
Now that there is a bye-pass/flyover which keeps you out if Limassol the journey from Larnaca ot paphos is around 90 minutes with good roads all the way.
I dont know how long it takes to Nicosia from Larnaca but I am sure someone will be able to tell you.

If you are staying in Larnaca BabsM is probably the person who can tell you the best places to visit in that area. My area is Paphos and I dont often go to the East Coast.

I hope you enjoy your visit.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Larnaca to Paphos is about an hour and a half and Larnaca to Nicosia around half and hour. I have never expereinced any traffic here between cities. In the center of town like Veronica said at peak times it is a bit of a rush but nothing like other countries. 

If you are here for 2 weeks you could see the whole island. Just depends how much you want to see of each place. I think there is another recent thread of people asking what to do and where to go also. Like Veronica, I live in Paphos and would recommend some of the small villages to go for a meze like Kathikas or a fish meze in Latsi. Archaeological sites in Kato Paphos and mosaics are popular and there is a nice harbour with cafes and restaurants that is relaxing to sit back and people watch especially on Sundays although a bit busy.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Iron Horse, good to hear from you.

I agree with Cleo, Nicosia is normally about half an hour from Larnaca by car. You won't have much trouble with traffic unless you travel in rush hour when the traffic between Strovolos and the centre of Nicosia gets heavy. Traffic around Larnaca is only heavy around the Finikhoudes, Larnaca Fort, Ermou Street area but that's only because of roadworks (the authorities are beautifying Finikoudes), people doing silly things and parking inconsiderately. Its nothing like the traffic in Dubai or England.

Do you plan to stay in the centre of Larnaca? What kinds of things do you like to see? ruins? parks?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers to all for the information. My plan is unfortunately for three days only as I'm taking this over a holiday weekend here in the UAE.

I'll try and do a little of everything, some sightseeing, relaxing on the beach, and shopping. I enjoy the landscapes quite a bit, but mingling with the people over a few beverages and discussing politics and football is an enjoyable event for me. I'm more passionate about football by the way.

I will stay outside of Larnaca as I really do not want to enjoy the local traffic in any way shape or form. True, some bad traffic here in Dubai, but I'm lucky in that I avoid all of it with the hours I drive at and locations I drive to.

Recommend a car or scooter for transportation?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Cheers to all for the information. My plan is unfortunately for three days only as I'm taking this over a holiday weekend here in the UAE.
> 
> I'll try and do a little of everything, some sightseeing, relaxing on the beach, and shopping. I enjoy the landscapes quite a bit, but mingling with the people over a few beverages and discussing politics and football is an enjoyable event for me. I'm more passionate about football by the way.
> 
> ...



If you are suicidal a scooter is fine but if you value life best stick with a car.


----------



## snowman (Nov 4, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> Hope the local expats in Cyprus can help me out. I'm looking to take a few days from Dubai and visit the country at the end of November. What sort of traffic can I expect when driving around the place? With no train system I suspect traffic can awful. How long does it take to travel from Larnaca to Paphos and to Nicosia?
> 
> Any recommendations from the locals as to places to visit? I'm looking to stay in Larnaca, unless traffic and other suggestions tell me different.







Larnaca is probably a good choice to stay, but not as pretty or as much to do and see as Limmassol or Paphos. 
The roads in cyprus are usually very quiet at that time of year, but in the city centre's.. Larnaca, Lefkosia, Limmasol and Paphos it is a little more heavy. But nothing compared to Dubai. 
It takes roughly 1 and a half hr from Larnaca to Paphos, half hr from Larnaca to Lefkosia and about half hr from Larnaca to Limmassol. To travel the whole length of the island it is only 2 hours.
As for interesting places, well depends what you find interesting 
There are places all over the country of historical interest, but i would check them out on the web as to their being open.
Hope you find this useful


----------



## snowman (Nov 4, 2009)

car always


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

All right.....a scooter it is. Just joking, I'll get a vehicle then. All the info is helpful, thanks all.


----------

